# What Are Your Favourite SF&F Video Games?



## rojse (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm surprised there is not a thread already...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not much of a game player, but when i do play, i like the first person shooters. 

Half Life and Jedi Academy for Sure. 
X-Wing Vs Tie Fighter (A brilliant space combat sim that needs to be resurected). 
Star Trek Armada (A RTS game from the 90s.)

You posted the thread, what are your favourites then?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 28, 2009)

That's easy. The early FF games and the Kingdom Hearts series.


I suppose under classification of SF, though I'm not as big on that genre, I'd have to say the Ratchet and Clank series. At least it has enough humor in its cutscenes to keep me amused, hehe.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 28, 2009)

X-Wing Vs TIE Fighter is almost the only PC game I've ever played. I really enjoyed it, actually. 

If they're half as good as the books the Song of Ice and Fire games will be absolutely brilliant.


----------



## rojse (Oct 29, 2009)

My favourites SF&F games...

Disgaea (PS2, PSP, DS) - Prince Laharl, heir to the throne of the netherworld, finds out that his position has been usurped, and sets out to regain his throne. Disgaea is a strategy-RPG (might be best described as a role-playing game on a chessboard), with lots of different systems to learn and figure out (which you do eventually get the hang of it). Funny, quick to play, _extremely _difficult, and _extremely _long - expect to be playing this for at least a hundred and fifty hours, levelling up characters and items to insane levels.

Sim City 2000 (PC) - When you first look at it, it is a seemingly simple game - starting from scratch, create yourself a city where people will want to live. But it quickly becomes quite a complicated affair, juggling the needs of industry, commerce, residential demands, a budget, and ever-expanding your city at the same time. This is the best Sim City of the lot - the sequels added too many features, and made understanding the mechanics of the game unnecessarily complicated.

Destroy All Humans! and Destroy All Humans! 2 (PS2, XBOX). Cryptosporidium is an alien sent to earth to explore, research, and hopefully destroy quite a few humans, too. It's quite a funny satire, the first game of 1950's and 1950's SF in particular, the second game makes fun of the 1960's. Both games are good, but the first game is better than the second in regards to the story, and the second better than the first in terms of gameplay - more weapons, more diverse missions, and more stuff to do. Short, but well worth your time playing.

EDIT: How could I forget Ratchet and Clank? Probably not the most serious of SF games, but funny, fun, and quite, quite addicting.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm another fan of the Final Fantasy series, particularly the early Ps1 games (ok, specifically, FF7), and just about any fantasy based RPGs, including the Suikoden series, the Breath of Fire series, Valkyrie Profile 2, Odin Sphere, and the Wild Arms series (ok, not strictly fantasy).

In terms of SF games, Star Ocean 2 and 3.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh, if Shadow Hearts and Shadow Hearts Covenant count as fantasy, then they definitely top my list. Well, they're equal with Phantasy Star IV, which is a great sci-fi rpg.


----------



## Somni (Oct 29, 2009)

I really like Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri.  It got me through uni!


----------



## Diggler (Oct 29, 2009)

Half-Life (1+2)
Oblivion
Phantasy Star series on the old 32bit consoles


----------



## thepaladin (Oct 30, 2009)

Baldur's Gate 2 (PC version not the Playststion 2 adaption)


----------



## JDP (Oct 30, 2009)

*UFO: Enemy Unknown* (XCOM: UFO Defense in the US) remains to this day the best game I've ever played. I still get a shiver of terror down my spine at he sight of an Ethereal or Chrysalid.

I can actually hear the midi music as I'm typing; I'm starting to think perhaps I've got a problem.

Regarding games that are a bit less 1993, I'm currently playing *Killzone II* online and loving it - for me, my favourite online shooter.

On the Fantasy front, I've preordered *Dragon Age: Origins*. Will let you guys know if it's any good.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 30, 2009)

Ooh, I've preordered Dragon Age: Origins as well. I must confess I have high hopes for it. Most of the origins seem quite interesting, and the game longevity should be very good.


----------



## elvet (Oct 30, 2009)

The Myst series and Obsidian.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, yes. I forgot to list Baldur's Gate and Diablo II.

Not Diablo I, the graphics were bad and the characters never moved fast enough.


----------



## thepaladin (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I'd rate Diablo II up there also. Best hack & slash.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Mass Effect.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 2, 2009)

I kind of go back a ways...

UFO, Dune II, C&C, Alpha Centauri - my PC doesn't really have the horsepower to run anything modern!


----------

